# Giving/taking orders



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I have encountered two people in my life that were totally incapable of taking a direct order.....My wife and her older brother....

If she was standing on railroad tracks, and a train was almost on top of her, Saying in a direct urgent tone of voice "Get off those tracks" Would result in her setting her feet, and daring you to get her off the F'ing tracks....

Her brother, a lifelong parasite and bum, tells of walking off numerous jobs when given a direct order by a supervisor, saying "I don't take that from anyone"...

Obviously, at times you do...

Having worked 45 years in manufacturing, and as a supervisor over a dozen or more people at various times, I never encountered this from any of my people....

But I guess the would have been weeded out pretty quick....

I might add, that working on her own, my wife was always in the top 3%, always efficient and highly productive.....The BIL....not so much...


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

The men or women who crow the loudest "I'm my own person" are the one's I want the least to do with.

So you can take advice or direction from no one, no matter what they know that you don't or experience they have that you're lacking. Swell. Enjoy learning every life lesson the hard way, reinventing every wheel, and getting ostracized by everyone around your for you bullheaded belligerence.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
many people will refuse and order from someone whom they believe does not have the authority to give that order. A workplace defines authority, a social or personal relationship does not.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> *Her brother, a lifelong parasite and bum, tells of walking off numerous jobs when given a direct order by a supervisor, saying "I don't take that from anyone"...*
> 
> Obviously, at times you do...





Cletus said:


> *The men or women who crow the loudest "I'm my own person" are the one's I want the least to do with.*
> 
> *So you can take advice or direction from no one, no matter what they know that you don't or experience they have that you're lacking.* Swell. Enjoy learning every life lesson the hard way, reinventing every wheel, and getting ostracized by everyone around your for you bullheaded belligerence.


You guys are perfectly describing two of my nephews. I have 10 nephews, 8 are fine, one's a cheating waste of flesh that at 30 years old is working as a busboy and one, if he ever does get a job it will have to be CEO of something since anything less is beneath him.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> many people will refuse and order from someone whom they believe does not have the authority to give that order. A workplace defines authority, a social or personal relationship does not.


You are correct, but her "SPIRIT" is less than helpful when I am pinned under heavy equipment, and urgently instruct " Pry with that lever"....Having no time to coax or ask "sweetly"...


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> You guys are perfectly describing two of my nephews. I have 10 nephews, 8 are fine, one's a cheating waste of flesh that at 30 years old is working as a busboy and one, if he ever does get a job it will have to be CEO of something since anything less is beneath him.


Do those 2 have any successful siblings? My parents had 2 sons, My aunt and uncle had 2 sons...We were double cousins..One son successful, one a waste of skin.....Both the baby of the family...


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Has she refused to do something sensible in an emergency situation?





Woodchuck said:


> You are correct, but her "SPIRIT" is less than helpful when I am pinned under heavy equipment, and urgently instruct " Pry with that lever"....Having no time to coax or ask "sweetly"...


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> Has she refused to do something sensible in an emergency situation?


Oh *HELL YES*....She has to have the emergency explained before taking any action...Whether I am being crushed, pinched, or holding back a flood with my finger... A curt "give me that wrench" gets NADA..


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> Do those 2 have any successful siblings? My parents had 2 sons, My aunt and uncle had 2 sons...We were double cousins..One son successful, one a waste of skin.....Both the baby of the family...


They're the two oldest of that group of brothers. The third has been continuously employed for about 8 years, but 6 years of that was at minimum wage. No ambition from those three. The fourth one just turned 20 and if he's not a millionaire before he's 30 I'll drop dead of a heart attack. That kid paid attention to his brothers when he was growing up and when he got to high school lit the afterburners.

One thing though, the three oldest were mostly raised by their mother while their dad worked multiple jobs to keep her home with the kids. That ***** taught them to respect no one including themselves. And of course was cheating for the entire marriage and eventually divorced my brother and married the OM, and is now living happily ever after in a single wide trailer that takes them both working to pay for.


----------

